

Ask HN: Noticing new comments on HN - adn37

There is a lot of valuable content here, and comments add great value, ihmo.<p>Let's say you just read a thread on an interesting topic. Once done, do you have a way to notice the new comments on HN? (e.g, after a few hours, days)<p>Any tricks? This could improve the visibility of 'late' comments that I miss most of the time.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I usually scan the comments page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments>

I also have scripts that pull discussions and compare new versions with old,
although they're fragile, and I don't use them much.

------
adn37
Firefox addon, like SiteDelta?

